
Y Combinator CEO Faces the Crisis and His Critics – The Information - jacksonpollock
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/y-combinator-ceo-faces-the-crisis-and-his-critics
======
jacksonpollock
"Seibel, in an interview with The Information Monday, deflected those
complaints, suggesting some came from people who prefer “superelite groups.”
He shed light on how the accelerator adjusted to the year’s upheaval,
including encouraging founders to focus on breaking even rather than growth at
all costs, and showed how the recent graduates resembled earlier founders who
had set up companies in a crisis."

